# How to tie Fissiden Nobilis



## reizao (Jul 9, 2007)

I think the best way is attach it to a peat plate.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

The grower mentioned a plate maybe that's what he meant. His English is typing is poor. 
So now what is a peat plate?


----------



## reizao (Jul 9, 2007)

I've tried to help. Here we speak portuguese, so is expected my english is not perfect. Type your perfect english in Google and do it yourself.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

peat plate would be like coir fiber or a coconut mat.
I'm experimenting with Nobilis and suspect that it
first needs to establish and grows immersed, and 
can survive submerged only after it's established.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

reizao said:


> I've tried to help. Here we speak portuguese, so is expected my english is not perfect. Type your perfect english in Google and do it yourself.


I am sorry if I offended. I re-read my 2 sentences. I typed a wrong word (is) . So my English is not perfect either. 
I just needed a description of how you mount the plant in the peat plate. In my head I see one way to place the plant but having not worked with core or peat before it is only a guess. My seller only used the word "plate" in his post to my inquiry on how to mount the fissiden. He is Asian American and used brief sentences in his messages to me. I have found that on the web. We all tend to think faster then most of us can type. So we also get it wrong or in my case can talk to much or type to little info. 

Is any language perfect with all the regional and local customs we mix in for flair. (IMO) We Americans use a lot of slang in our messages. I can't even keep up with some of the meanings.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

spypet said:


> peat plate would be like coir fiber or a coconut mat.
> I'm experimenting with Nobilis and suspect that it
> first needs to establish and grows immersed, and
> can survive submerged only after it's established.


Why do you suspect Nobilis isn't a fully submerged form? I have some Star Moss I got from Aqm and it was in a very very thin peat base. After leaving this moss in a bowl with very little water for many weeks. I got brave and tied it to wood. It has not grown much but has greened up. I had sent some to a friend who has a high tech tank and his is showing the same growth rate but is much more green then mine. 
I will try to reach out to my buyer (who's father grows this in Asia) to see how they treat Nobilis. I have not planted the Nobilis yet. I have it folded in paper towel and floating in my tank. 
Do you know of other test being done on immersed re-programing? I know that this seller has something he sells as Dragon Ball moss and the pics are in an established tank. What I got died and we were not able to id the plant origin. Is there a trend for sellers to grow immersed and then when we get the plant and submerse it the plant has not been given enough time to adapt. _ It may explain why I read about so many plants dieing after a short while._


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh god, not DBM again.

I would not trust anyone who has "dragon ball moss".

You guys are probably getting ripped off buying moss that is terrestrial and stuck into the water for a little while. Some won't die right away and some will grow a little, but over time eventually they'll mostly die. 

Most sellers on ebay and such don't grow their own plants they just resell them. This explains one of the many problems since the seller can't tell the grower how he keeps it, because its a very short amount of time. 

To be honest. If you aren't going to go out and look for aquatic moss yourself you're better off posting threads on forums this one and similar about looking for new or rare mosses that you would like.

The only one that looks promising is that fissidens nobilis, which probably just takes a looong time to be acclimated.

-Andrew


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

AQM own photo's show it growing immersed.
why would you risk growing it any other way?
just because some biased seller on ebaY says so?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquaticmagic/27490-wood-shining-armor-fissiden-sp.html
if you want something like this, but will definitely
grow submerged, you should be get zipper moss;
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250092157933
which looks very similar and is probably mistaken
by these Taiwanese sellers as the same moss.
_just like the way they alway seem to mix up;
Xmas, Taiwan, Weeping, Spiky, Peacock, etc._
be aware that Fissidens zippelianus grows
painfully slow, much slower than f.fontanus

I have zipper moss growing two ways;
pushed into a coir coconut fiber mate
sandwiched in a 1/8" plastic mesh.
I expect it to take 2 Months to gains
a foothold and grow erect to the light.










I also have something identified as Nobilis
_opps, might be Plagiomnium affine, sorry._
growing submerged and immersed but it's
too early to tell if one sample is doing better.


----------



## jrs (Dec 25, 2005)

The last pic; if that is one that I sent you it was traded to me as a Plagiomnium species.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

jrs said:


> The last pic; if that is one that I sent you it was traded to me as a Plagiomnium species.


Plagiomnium is suppose to be natural to my area. Here We call it badge moss. Have you grown it submersed? or started with it emersed. I guess I need to look for it. 

Spypet where did you get the green screen with matching zip ties?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Crystal, that's how AQMagic sells his zipper moss on ebaY.
it's a rigid 1/4" hole plastic screen he also sells separately;
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250188103521
personally, I don't endorse using this very over priced stuff.
if you search on PTF you'll find dozens of threads about mesh.
I have some Plagi growing both ways - will keep you posted.
I'm slowly losing my enthusiasm for zipper because it's rigid
spike symmetric growth makes it look too artificial for my taste.

jrs, I'm still trying to figure out what to send you back in return.
I have F.Fontanus, Flame moss to spare if you want to try those.
I can still send you Taiwan, Xmas, Weeping, but those are boring.
I'm 75% sure the Splach moss will only survive immersed, but
I won't be 100% sure for a few Months, so no point in trying that.

what I'm trying to do now is first grow a bunch of Splach green and dense while it's immersed, then submerge it intact while attached to wood, then see if it will at least stay green and in place so it can still be useful for aquascaping, _not just for taking deceptive photo's for ebaY auctions, or temporarily submerged by aquascaping contest cheaters._ obviously it will take a few Months to see how all this pans out. I really hope I can pull this off since Splach would be perfect for an aquascaping feature I have in mind for some future 180gal tank I have planned.


----------

